# Please help with these symptoms



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning!
I hope everyone's ok.
I had my first diui on Tuesday.  I have some symptoms and I don't know what they mean, maybe something, maybe nothing.... I just don't know.
I had no fertility drugs apart from the ovitrelle shot on Monday (maybe this has something to do with these symptoms)
Headache that just won't go.
Narky and irritable for no reason.
Emotional but I'm staying in control with this.... At the moment.
Since yesterday evening, slightly sensitive nipples.
Weird feelings in my tummy.  Hard to explain.  Not all the time, not painful, just odd.
My periods due in 9 days, some of these symptoms are a little like period pains.  
I'm not stressed or anything, I'm just thinking.....what could this mean?
AND what is the earliest day implantation has occurred for anyone and what does it feel like.
Thanks so much for reading this xxx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I could have written this exact same post! I'm half way through 2WW today.  Implantation can occur any where from six to 12 days after the sperm meets egg.  The worst thing is the symptoms between AF and early pregnancy can be the same.  I go between feeling AF is going to turn up or thinking it could be pregnancy, it messes with your head for sure.  Sorry not to be of any real help but hope it helps to realise that you're not alone.  I plan to continue to relax and eat well and walk every day and not over think every little twinge.  We are not testing until next Saturday which is OTD and I'm not sure what would be worse AF turn up before then or a negative.  At least the sun is shining.


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you for your message mrsww. 
This is hard isn't it. First few days I wasn't really too phased by any of this. Now I'm starting to find it tough. Because even though, until you get that positive test, there is no baby, you still can't help but imagine there maybe one trying to start its life inside you. This is hard. We just need to stay calm doubt we and what will be, will be. So will you be testing on day 14? X


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

It's very hard but I keep trying to think we have no control so just let things be.  We will test at 14 days after IUI.  I've hidden test clinic gave us and I know I've got cheap ones somewhere but I expect they are in heavy box in closet so I don't want to risk getting it down, I told ny wife about them in the hope she would get them down but she said "good they can stay there" which is good as I'd have driven myself crazy if I had them.  My wife is been excellent a shoulder to cry on but also not letting me mope and running around after me getting me things eg I had breakfast of rainbow pancakes and glitter for breakfast in bed.  I go between just thinking test will be a negative cos theb maybe it wont be so hard if it is and super good if its a positive to standing in spare room door planning where to put cot and changing table.  Take some time to do nice things for yourself and partner, its a tough time but nothing good ever comes easy either.


----------



## Lulu s (Mar 18, 2014)

Excellent advise.  Keep us all posted x


----------

